# Border collie pups at 2 and 1/2 weeks old (pic heavy)



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, I thought you might like to see some updated pictures of my 8 collies pups, they are 2 1/2 weeks old now and are up and walking around all eyes open and playing  I hope you like them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vixie said:


> and a few more


*Oh my vixie they DO look beautiful, i think its the last pup i liked when they were born.lol am i right?*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

AWWW i love bc's. I was brought up with them


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you know it is cruel to keep winding us up with these gorgeous pups?

They are beautiful, are you keeping any?


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWW!! I still like the white merle  can you post her to me plz? I'll send you a SAE!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

omg they're beautiful!!! i want one?! PLEASE???!!!! lol x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute Vixie.....lovely pics.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww cute pics, they are all lovely


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pups, growing fast...can we have one...two....three please


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are adorable i love the pup in the last pic


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

awwwwwcan i have the one in the last pic pretty please?????


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG vixie .. you bringing back memories of my merles..

so cute.. has any of them got blue eyes? i had a couple with one blue & brown just like there daddy..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh my vixie they DO look beautiful, i think its the last pup i liked when they were born.lol am i right?*


I think you might be right lol they are so funny now and some of them are even coming off their bed to use the newspaper already bless them, the others just wee wherever they stand though lol 



Badger's Mum said:


> AWWW i love bc's. I was brought up with them


yep great dogs 



kayz said:


> Do you know it is cruel to keep winding us up with these gorgeous pups?
> 
> They are beautiful, are you keeping any?


haha more cruelty to come toon I took more pics today lol

not sure about keeping 1 yet, I have fallen for 1 though 



gungirl said:


> AWWWWWWWWW!! I still like the white merle  can you post her to me plz? I'll send you a SAE!!!!


PMSL that really did have me LOL 



Paws&Claws said:


> omg they're beautiful!!! i want one?! PLEASE???!!!! lol x


thank you  the time is going way too fast they will be 3 weeks old tomorrow 



FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute Vixie.....lovely pics.


thank you  xx



CreativeLC said:


> Awww cute pics, they are all lovely


thank you 



TORY said:


> Nice pups, growing fast...can we have one...two....three please


buy 2 get 1 free lol   :001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> oh they are adorable i love the pup in the last pic


yes he has lovely markings and is a real sweetie 



nic101 said:


> awwwwwcan i have the one in the last pic pretty please?????


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nope :001_tt2: 


scosha37 said:


> OMG vixie .. you bringing back memories of my merles..
> 
> so cute.. has any of them got blue eyes? i had a couple with one blue & brown just like there daddy..


how long has it been since you had merles??

they all have blue eyes at the moment I wont know for a few weeks who will keep them, a few had blue eyes in her last litter though


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwww beautiful puppies 

more pics please  :smilewinkgrin:

are you planning on keeping any ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*haha vixie so which one have you got your eye on?*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha vixie so which one have you got your eye on?*


well two really lol one boy who I call bear at the moment, and 1 tri blue merle girl because she is so sweet, but I also have a soft spot for one of the white ones because she is a feisty little thing, she growls and barks and pounces on everything and every one already lol she is so funny whoops I think my list is going up :blushing:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awwwww beautiful puppies
> 
> more pics please  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> are you planning on keeping any ?


thank you , I might if I can persuade OH now that someone has let me down so I have to find one a home anyway, what better one than mine


----------

